# hello from a newbie



## mtnman (Nov 23, 2007)

hello everyone. my name is Jack and im from Tionesta Pa. i fish the Allegheny river (heavily) and Tionesta Dam,Tionesta Creek and Kinzua Dam a bit. we fish all year round but i love walleye season. its the best time of the year to fish around here other than the sub zero temps on occasion. com mid to late fall the waters just come alive with monster fish from walleye to muskie,and pike. lately we have bin catching bowfin also but they are a crap fish but ive bin fishing this river for almost 40yrs and ive never seen a bowfin before until this year.not sure whats up there.well enough rambling i just wanted to introduse my self and if anyone has any questions about anything in my area please fill free to ask. please excuse my spelling and typing im a welder not a rocket scientist. have a great day!


----------



## shamoo (Nov 23, 2007)

Welcome Mr. mtnman, I think your going to like it here. Nice catch dude, got any didgets on it? I'm not too sure about a bowfin but the largest on ever caught was 34.3" long, The largest one caught in the USA(south carolina) weighed 21 lbs. They say a bowfin and a snake head look simular, dont know what kina impact the bowfin has on the ego system but I understand the snake head can reek havic. They are very agressive and can cross land to get to another body of water.


----------



## Jim (Nov 23, 2007)

welcome man, nice Pike!


----------



## bcritch (Nov 23, 2007)

Welcome to the site. I've only been here a few weeks but I think it's a great site. You will really enjoy it here!


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 23, 2007)

Welcome mtnman, there is great advice and great people here, it has defently kicked up my fishing a notch or two. About the bowfin Ive read that they are an extreamly aggressive and destructive species of fish so i plan on inhumainly euthinizeing it if i catch one.......


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 23, 2007)

Welcome Aboard, and nice catch!


----------



## DocWatson (Nov 23, 2007)

I think that's a Musky Jim. :wink:


----------



## Jim (Nov 23, 2007)

DocWatson said:


> I think that's a Musky Jim. :wink:



Nice Musky! :wink: 


I've only seen them in pics!


----------



## little anth (Nov 23, 2007)

nice job man keep it up


----------



## mtnman (Nov 23, 2007)

thanks for the warm welcome. as for the muskie picture i posted 42 1?2in long 18 1/2 gerth. not the hugest fish ive ever caught but it has to be the prettiest. i love how green she was. her fight didnt impress me much, ive caught 24" walleye that fought better but it still was a blast catching her. i hooked into a muskie that was every bit of 55" or better on 5 1/2 Rapala Husky Jerk (baby bass pattern)6' ft suspending. but my 10lb stren was no match for this monster. that lure is a must have for any tackle box. i caught 18 legal muskie last year in a month and a half and i bet 3/4 of them were on that lure.


----------



## Jim (Nov 23, 2007)

mtnman said:


> thanks for the warm welcome. as for the muskie picture i posted 42 1?2in long 18 1/2 gerth. not the hugest fish ive ever caught but it has to be the prettiest. i love how green she was. her fight didnt impress me much, ive caught 24" walleye that fought better but it still was a blast catching her. i hooked into a muskie that was every bit of 55" or better on 5 1/2 Rapala Husky Jerk (baby bass pattern)6' ft suspending. but my 10lb stren was no match for this monster. that lure is a must have for any tackle box. i caught 18 legal muskie last year in a month and a half and i bet 3/4 of them were on that lure.




We are going to have to come down to PA next year so you can put us on some Muskie!


----------



## little anth (Nov 23, 2007)

nice. i had one of those but got it hung up a long time ago :roll:


----------



## fishhog (Nov 23, 2007)

boy did you pick a good site. great looking fish, welcome abord

Fishhog Sr.


----------



## DocWatson (Nov 23, 2007)

I'm not going to get into the whole catch and release thing. To each their own.

But, from the photo it's obvious that you kept her. Did you have a mount made or did you eat the fish ??? The reason I ask is that I've heard that, while Pike are great eating, Musky are not such good table fare. Strictly an epicurean question. No judgmental BS involved.


----------



## mtnman (Nov 24, 2007)

yes i did keep and eat her. summer muskie are nasty but a late fall and winter muskie are great. alot of times when my wife cookes muskie i have neighbors at the door wanting some. bake the fish dont fry it


----------



## little anth (Nov 24, 2007)

does it taste like chicken :lol:


----------



## DocWatson (Nov 24, 2007)

I kinda figured that they would be very much like eating pike. I've never eatten Musky only Pike. Delicious, either cooked by a fishing guide in Canada or smothered in some fancy white sauce in an expensive restaurant. 

You might want to pass these recipes on to your wife.

*Baked Pike Fillets*
Ingredients 
8 northern pike fillets 
3 egg whites 
½ cup Miracle Whip 
1 tbsp seasoning salt 
2 Fresh Squeezed lemons 
1 tbsp chopped parsley 
¼ tsp garlic powder 
Pepper to taste 

Preheat the oven to 400F. Sprinkle seasoning over the pike fillets. Bake in a greased dish for 10 minutes. Next, beat the egg whites and fold in the remaining ingredients. Spread the mixture over the top of the northern pike fillets and bake for 15 minutes. 

*Baked Pike*
Ingredients 
1 cup milk 
2 pounds northern pike fillets 
½ cup breadcrumbs 
½ teaspoon salt 
½ teaspoon fresh-ground black pepper 
1 tablespoon chopped fresh parsley 
1 green onion 
1 stick of butter 
Fresh Lemon 

Put the fillets in a bowl and pour the milk over them. Soak for 30 minutes. Preheat the oven to 350F. Grease a baking dish. In another bowl, combine the breadcrumbs, pepper, parsley and salt. Remove the milk from the fillets and roll each fillet in the breadcrumb mix. Align the fillets in the baking dish and drizzle with the melted butter. Bake uncovered for 25 minutes or until the fish flakes easily. Serve with lemon wedges.


----------



## Jim (Nov 24, 2007)

Yummy, I'm hungry now.


----------



## mr.fish (Nov 24, 2007)

Last year I thought a X-rap was one of the best lures ever made, but this year its all husky jerk. I love those things.

Nice ski. One of the species on the "to catch list". for me.


----------



## little anth (Nov 25, 2007)

yea they would be sweet to catch


----------

